# Help in BIO MCAT



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

88 questions in MCAT!I am worried! I really can't understand FSc biology! Everything is so briefly explained! Please suggest me how to do it. I am doing good in chemistry and physics where concepts work but BIOLOGY is a big failure for me uptil now. PLease give useful tips bearing in mind I can not cram the book!

#confused


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

miss-areeba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 88 questions in MCAT!I am worried! I really can't understand FSc biology! Everything is so briefly explained! Please suggest me how to do it. I am doing good in chemistry and physics where concepts work but BIOLOGY is a big failure for me uptil now. PLease give useful tips bearing in mind I can not cram the book!
> 
> #confused


You have to work hard for biology! and yes you have to cram this book because as you said it is true that all points are briefly explained!
Firstly make all the points of the topic and then learn one by one!
and learn the basic points like types and classifications!#yes 
And for entry test you have to prepare conceptual and INFORMATIVE mcqs!


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

miss-areeba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 88 questions in MCAT!I am worried! I really can't understand FSc biology! Everything is so briefly explained! Please suggest me how to do it. I am doing good in chemistry and physics where concepts work but BIOLOGY is a big failure for me uptil now. PLease give useful tips bearing in mind I can not cram the book!
> 
> #confused


if u are taking punjab mcat then you better concentrate on memorizing Fsc course because most of questions of previous two years were exactly copied from Fsc books.


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

Still the point remains the same... cramming!
Let's hope for the best!


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

you have to cram, there's no other way..
i scribble the keywords as i read, and that helps me memorize whatever i am reading.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Three words,
Cram cram cram.
A little point though:
First cram the most important points and once you have mastered these points then go into minute details.Like When you are studying phyla,first understand the basic scheme and attributes of phyla and Most importantly understand peculiarities and distinctive features of each phyla...Then go into the features of animals of each phyla..
Also learning the Glossary is must and the all the definations given at the end of book. 
Also categarize the material ,
Like:
Must need to know material(primary)
Nice to know material (2ndry)

In this way you can cram effectively and can get most out of your efforts.
Its useless to spend too much time on such minute details as you lost your sense of proportion.
Also learn to Skim and Revise the course in a very short duration like 2-3 hours per book concentrating only on the major points,followed by a Full Book test.(remember that most of your paper will consist of major points,almost 70%)
In this way you can establish a firm grip over the basic course.
You can left the intricate details of some topics as well.like i left the minute properties of families of flowers and just remembered the 2 main properties of each family and one of them was asked in the paper.
And also Solve previous years papers on regular Basis...and remember biology can make or mar your result so dont take it lightly and put most of your efforts on it.
Best of Luck




Peace..!!!


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> Three words,
> Cram cram cram.
> A little point though:
> First cram the most important points and once you have mastered these points then go into minute details.Like When you are studying phyla,first understand the basic scheme and attributes of phyla and Most importantly understand peculiarities and distinctive features of each phyla...Then go into the features of animals of each phyla..
> ...



#happy
Thank you so much. I understand the fact that biology is very important and now that Mcat contains 88 Mcqs. That is why I asked for help. And the syllabus does not say to learn scientists' names as well as the important dates. Does that mean we have to over go or just skim through the dates and names?


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

ayesha_ said:


> you have to cram, there's no other way..
> i scribble the keywords as i read, and that helps me memorize whatever i am reading.


Cramming is too difficult yet the easiest shortcut to mcat achievement in Pakistan! lol 

anyways, thanks for your help !#happy


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

miss-areeba said:


> #happy
> Thank you so much. I understand the fact that biology is very important and now that Mcat contains 88 Mcqs. That is why I asked for help. And the syllabus does not say to learn scientists' names as well as the important dates. Does that mean we have to over go or just skim through the dates and names?


As far as dates are concerned,its not a history paper.So no need to learn the dates(some time durations are meant to be learnt though),but it would be better to learn the names of major scientists and their major achievements.But as i said earlier it should be of 2ndry importance.And skimming would be a better option.


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

ohkey! thnx


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

hey.. !! i have d same ques for biology portion:S its all so brief...do v need extra detaild info too for bettr understandng ??? or shud i jus cram d same fsc book without looking for some detailed and well explained text in some other book?


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

samm said:


> hey.. !! i have d same ques for biology portion:S its all so brief...do v need extra detaild info too for bettr understandng ??? or shud i jus cram d same fsc book without looking for some detailed and well explained text in some other book?


if you can cram easily,its enough i think!#yes 
however if you need better understanding then go for the other books also!
and i think for MCAT it is enough that you learn the topics that are recommended by UHS!:happy: 
Either ways,FSc is just cramming!!#dull


----------



## shahrooz (Mar 26, 2011)

yeah rightly said....i passed my mcat.And now enjoying.

AS far as bio mcat is concerned i suggest all of u guys an idea.i used to cram whole chapter and then take some objective books.there u only have to do fill in the blanks(i know will be difficult as u all are used to mcqs)but when u guys are able to do fill in the blanks you will be comfortable with mcqs.

this idea did a lot for me(only a single question was wrong in bio mcat).it saved my time there as well secured my marks.THIS IDEA IS FOR THOSE WHO REALLY WANT TO SEE THEMSELVE IN MEDICAL COLLEGES.

THANKS


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

shahrooz said:


> yeah rightly said....i passed my mcat.And now enjoying.
> 
> AS far as bio mcat is concerned i suggest all of u guys an idea.i used to cram whole chapter and then take some objective books.there u only have to do fill in the blanks(i know will be difficult as u all are used to mcqs)but when u guys are able to do fill in the blanks you will be comfortable with mcqs.
> 
> ...


yeah!:happy: 
but which books you used for your practice??name of book?#roll 
did you passed mcat 2010??last one?#confused


----------



## shahrooz (Mar 26, 2011)

punjabian said:


> yeah!:happy:
> but which books you used for your practice??name of book?#roll
> did you passed mcat 2010??last one?#confused


yeah..i passed the 2010 mcat

i used the ilmi series for practice....they are great.....especially for bio and physics....#yes

thanks


----------



## shahrooz (Mar 26, 2011)

miss-areeba said:


> ohkey! thnx


it is even hard after getting in mbbs.......but a little enjoyable#laugh


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

thankyou.. The content in the fsc book is enough for mcat?i donot have a probelm in cramming..whats bothering me is just the 'brief text '....and as people say mcat tests ur understanding..that scares me :s


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

samm said:


> thankyou.. The content in the fsc book is enough for mcat?i donot have a probelm in cramming..whats bothering me is just the 'brief text '....and as people say mcat tests ur understanding..that scares me :s


That depends on which mcat you are giving.....Last year I gave punjab MCAT and it was totally based on rote memorization and Khyber Pakhtunkwa MCAT which was pretty much conceptual.


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

shahrooz said:


> yeah..i passed the 2010 mcat
> 
> i used the ilmi series for practice....they are great.....especially for bio and physics....#yes
> 
> thanks


congrats!!:happy: 
I also gave the last one,i also practiced ilmi book!but................#sad 
the lines were totally copied from fsc books!#roll 
Anyways thanks!
last time total 6 were wrong of mine in bio!
but now don't you think pattern will change! FSc and A-level combine!#dull


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

samm said:


> thankyou.. The content in the fsc book is enough for mcat?i donot have a probelm in cramming..whats bothering me is just the 'brief text '....and as people say mcat tests ur understanding..that scares me :s


As that was my thought that it is just understanding(conceptual) but they just copied lines from Fsc books!#frown ,there were conceptual mcqs also but major portion was informative!
Last time even with my strong concepts,i just confused and..........#sad 
but this time i think we need both cramming and concepts!#yes 
best of luck!:happy:


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

i m planning to give nust mcat.. I.e for army medical college...!! Does that need strong concepts?? 
By informative u mean? that means we will have to consider different books too?? :s everything is jus messing up i m so confused...


----------



## shahrooz (Mar 26, 2011)

you can consult other books 
NUST REQUIRES EXTRA PREPARATION...

THANKS


----------



## shahrooz (Mar 26, 2011)

punjabian said:


> congrats!!:happy:
> I also gave the last one,i also practiced ilmi book!but................#sad
> the lines were totally copied from fsc books!#roll
> Anyways thanks!
> ...


OHHH FIRST OF ALL MY SYMPATHIES WITH U....

i suggest to use ilmi just for practice.....EVERYTHING IS FSC BOOKS.....and lol the most of the ilmi mcqs are same lines of books

no.u guys are to study only fsc books no A-LEVEL BOOK..#angry

ok?

and what happenes to u last time...either u was weak at fsc end or entry test end?


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

shahrooz said:


> OHHH FIRST OF ALL MY SYMPATHIES WITH U....
> 
> i suggest to use ilmi just for practice.....EVERYTHING IS FSC BOOKS.....and lol the most of the ilmi mcqs are same lines of books
> 
> ...


I don't know what happened to me last time!#roll PHYSICS!!My physics is weak!!#dull 
thats why i am repeating!#confused


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

samm said:


> i m planning to give nust mcat.. I.e for army medical college...!! Does that need strong concepts??
> By informative u mean? that means we will have to consider different books too?? :s everything is jus messing up i m so confused...


as far as nust is concerned,the paper was fantastic!i mean,to judge student's concepts!#yes 
and yes some mcqs of nust were out of FSc books!#dull


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

I think we just need to keep FSc books on our fingertips!!
Either for NUST or MCAT!


----------



## shahrooz (Mar 26, 2011)

samm said:


> thankyou.. The content in the fsc book is enough for mcat?i donot have a probelm in cramming..whats bothering me is just the 'brief text '....and as people say mcat tests ur understanding..that scares me :s


mate punjab mcat is totally book based......

the content there is enough.examiners just ask them from another angle....


----------



## shahrooz (Mar 26, 2011)

punjabian said:


> I don't know what happened to me last time!#roll PHYSICS!!My physics is weak!!#dull
> thats why i am repeating!#confused


hahahhaha#laugh

how is ur physics now......????


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

shahrooz said:


> hahahhaha#laugh
> 
> how is ur physics now......????


what is so funny???#frown


----------



## shahrooz (Mar 26, 2011)

punjabian said:


> what is so funny???#frown


just kidding man....as physics was my favourite subject:rolleye:


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

shahrooz said:


> just kidding man....as physics was my favourite subject:rolleye:


oh yes!#dull 
thats why....!!#laugh 
good good keep it up!!:happy:


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

shanikhan said:


> That depends on which mcat you are giving.....Last year I gave punjab MCAT and it was totally based on rote memorization and Khyber Pakhtunkwa MCAT which was pretty much conceptual.


i m giving army medical college (nust) can u guide me particularl for that?


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

ohh :S nust checks ur concepts?? thanku all.. goin through the fsc books only will be enough?/
what do u mean by SOME mcqs?? :S i thought it will b entirely from fsc..


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

samm said:


> ohh :S nust checks ur concepts?? thanku all.. goin through the fsc books only will be enough?/
> what do u mean by SOME mcqs?? :S i thought it will b entirely from fsc..


English vocabulary was tough! and i remember that there were some questions that were out of course,like the question was:From where vitamin(i don't remember it was D,B.C or whatever)we can get?like they were asking the source!


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

oh okay thanx alot:s i got it.. One more thing.. I can apply on SAT seats too... shud i give sat papers in the following month? Is it a wise thing to do?? It will increase my chances of admission.. But i have no idea about Sat.. If one can guide me plx...:s


----------

